
Show HN: Pimod – Reconfigure Raspberry Pi Images with Docker-Like Configuration - jonashoechst
https://github.com/nature40/pimod
======
explorigin
This is a really neat idea...of course you can also just use docker for much
more flexibility: [https://blog.hypriot.com/getting-started-with-docker-on-
your...](https://blog.hypriot.com/getting-started-with-docker-on-your-arm-
device/)

------
johnmurch
Pretty neat idea!

